# SOS Tournesol



## FdeB (5 Juillet 2009)

bonjour, 
on vient de me confier un tournesol 700,
qui vient gonfler ma liste de mac à réparer...
Ce mac ne démarre pas : rien ne se passe quand j'appuie sur le bouton d'allumage...
donc :
alim HS ?
pile interne HS ?
Y-a-il une reset PMU sur ces cartes ???

votre avis merci....


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2009)

bonjour

mon avis?
poster dans la bonne section et encore mieux dans les sujets existants
( y en a plusieurs)

et ca va faire le bonheur des chasseurs de pieces détachées


----------



## FdeB (5 Juillet 2009)

hummmmmmmm autant pour moi, j'ai cru qu'il était beige... mais il est juste sale.....:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2009)

classique , le blanc cassé a   jauni

va voir les sujets 

d'ailleurs en fouinant les sujets ('ou via gougoule) tu trouves des liens vers les manuels PDF de demontage ( en tous cas pour les  modeles suivants, mais ils sont assez proches, le 700 c'est le premier et les suivants ont eu des ameliorations divers, globalement c'est pareil, et la smu est dans la bete , faut devisser...)


----------



## FdeB (5 Juillet 2009)

super !!!
Mais j'ai déjà deux G5 à curs ouverts et deux ibook G3 donc je vais attendre un peu avnt de m'y atteler...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2009)

FdeB a dit:


> super !!!
> Mais j'ai déjà deux G5 à c&#339;urs ouverts et deux ibook G3 donc je vais attendre un peu avnt de m'y atteler...



Bon, j'en ai mis deux au rancar avec les mêmes symptômes que le tien, deux 17 pouces, un 800 Mhz et un 1,25 Ghz. Tous deux ont été éteints normalement, sont resté branché (en milieu hospitalier, sur un réseau électrique sécurisé, donc totalement à l'abri des surtensions) et ont présenté le symptôme après quelques semaines d'inutilisation (retour de congé du médecin titulaire du poste). Le soupçon se porte plutôt sur l'alim, mais on ne peut pas non plus totalement exclure la carte mère (le processeur). Par contre, la pile interne d'un des deux est actuellement en service sur mon PowerMac G4, Et celle de mon iMac G4/700 est, elle H.S., ce qui ne l'empêche nullement de fonctionner, quant au reset PMU, il se fait en démarrant sur l'Open Firmware, donc &#8230; 

Bien entendu, si jamais tu trouves la cause exacte de la panne, et qu'une réparation à peu de frais est envisageable, je suis fortement intéressé, mais je n'y crois guère.

EDIT : Par contre, si tu es chez toi le 22, et dispo vers 12H30, repasse moi par mp  ton portable et ton adresse exacte, et prépare un DVD vierge ou un coin de disque dur, j'ai de quoi t'aider dans tes opérations de démontage/remontage (toutes les doc "SAV" des Mac depuis le 128 jusqu'aux premiers "intel" de 2006), et ce matin là, je bosse à 200 m de chez toi.


----------



## claude72 (5 Juillet 2009)

FdeB a dit:


> ...un tournesol 700,
> (...)
> pile interne HS ?


Non, ce n'est pas la pile : la pile HS bloque le démarrage avec écran noir sur les Mac II FX, LC475 et PowerMac 6100,
et elle arrête le démarrage avec une disquette qui clignote sur l'écran (mais l'écran s'allume) sur les 1ers iMac jusqu'au 333 MHz inclus...


... les autres modèles de Mac, donc y compris les iMac à partir du 350 MHz et les Tournesol, démarrent sans pile avec une date erronée et un avertissement qui dit que la date n'est pas la bonne. 





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> et ont présenté le symptôme après quelques semaines d'inutilisation


C'est le symptôme typique d'un condensateur chimique qui commence à être sec : tant que l'appareil est utilisé régulièrement, il fonctionne encore à peu près, mais dès qu'il n'est plus utilisé quotidiennement et qu'il a une assez longue période d'arrêt, il lâche définitivement.

(à l'époque où j'étais dépanneur vidéo, il y avait ce genre de panne sur toute une série de magnétoscopes (d'une marque que je tairai) que l'on voyait arriver par vague début août au retour des vacanciers de juillet, et début septembre au retour des vacanciers d'août !!!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> C'est le symptôme typique d'un condensateur chimique qui commence à être sec : tant que l'appareil est utilisé régulièrement, il fonctionne encore à peu près, mais dès qu'il n'est plus utilisé quotidiennement et qu'il a une assez longue période d'arrêt, il lâche définitivement.



Et tu aurais une idée de comment tester pour savoir lequel c'est (avec un ou deux contrôleur(s) universel(s) dépourvu(s) de capacimètre) ?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> B., ce qui ne l'empêche nullement de fonctionner, quant au reset PMU, il se fait en démarrant sur l'Open Firmware, donc  .


 est ce une particularité unique de  ce modele?

car curieusement sur les modeles suivants , le reset est physique
( un bouton reset)
 là


----------



## claude72 (5 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et tu aurais une idée de comment tester pour savoir lequel c'est (avec un ou deux contrôleur(s) universel(s) dépourvu(s) de capacimètre) ?


Ben non  sans capacimètre et sans schéma, dur, dur... dans un 1er temps, il faudrait cerner la panne, donc arriver à savoir si c'est la carte-mère ou l'alim en faisant des substitutions avec un autre Tournesol identique qui fonctionne et/ou en mesurant ce qui sort réellement de l'alim...

... mais c'est probablement l'alim... et plus probablement le primaire de l'alim principale... après tu peux chercher du côté :
- d'un petit chimique de filtrage, genre filtrage de la tension de référence ou filtrage de l'alimentation du système de découpage,
- ou alors un chimique de liaison entre deux étages : j'ai eu/vu fréquemment des pannes de ce style... là, si il y en a un, j'irais voir le chimique qui fait la liaison entre la sortie du circuit oscillateur et la base du transistor interrupteur de puissance (et qui en plus de faire la liaison est utilisé pour renforcer le blocage du transistor)...
C'est même d'ailleurs le 1er composant que je soupçonnerai !!! si il y en a un...


----------



## FdeB (6 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : Par contre, si tu es chez toi le 22, et dispo vers 12H30, repasse moi par mp  ton portable et ton adresse exacte, et prépare un DVD vierge ou un coin de disque dur, j'ai de quoi t'aider dans tes opérations de démontage/remontage (toutes les doc "SAV" des Mac depuis le 128 jusqu'aux premiers "intel" de 2006), et ce matin là, je bosse à 200 m de chez toi.



Hello, merci pour ta proposition, mais moi-même ces pdfs qui me sont fort utiles... bien que ma liste ne va pas jusqu'au 128 K, pas grave je n'ai plus qu'un color clasic.... en tout cas j'ai le "Apple Service and Repair Manual" du Flat Panel.... Je suis plutot à la recherche d'outil introuvable comme une clé 6 pans 2,5 droite et d'au moins 12 cm pour démonter un G5DP.... mais là on est plus du tout, du tout dans le "classic"....


----------



## ben206stras (6 Juillet 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> Ben non  sans capacimètre et sans schéma, dur, dur... dans un 1er temps, il faudrait cerner la panne, donc arriver à savoir si c'est la carte-mère ou l'alim en faisant des substitutions avec un autre Tournesol identique qui fonctionne et/ou en mesurant ce qui sort réellement de l'alim...
> 
> ... mais c'est probablement l'alim... et plus probablement le primaire de l'alim principale... après tu peux chercher du côté :
> - d'un petit chimique de filtrage, genre filtrage de la tension de référence ou filtrage de l'alimentation du système de découpage,
> ...


Si tu as les docs pour faire ce genre de dépannage, je suis preneur, car je suis toujours en possession de la première alim de mon iMac tournesol, remplacée pour palier à ce problème de démarrage.  (Depuis, mon tournesol suit le soleil plus que fidèlement, et démarre donc en toutes circonstances)

Je confirme de plus que la pile n'empêche absolument pas l'iMac de démarrer (mis à part le fait qu'il ne sera pas à l'heure).


----------



## claude72 (6 Juillet 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Si tu as les docs pour faire ce genre de dépannage


Ben non  je n'ai rien du tout, ni schéma, ni doc... je connais simplement le principe des alims à découpage en général (puisque dépanner des appareils électroniques contenant des alims à découpage a été mon métier à une époque), et je ne peux que donner des pistes générales de recherches... désolé...


----------

